# Capsule Endoscopy



## ANDREA37 (Jul 21, 2002)

Does anyone know if the capsule endoscopy requires a prep? My GI said no but that doesn't make sense to me. How could it see anything unless you were cleaned out? How long does it take and is it painful? I would love any input. Thanks


----------



## vipers (Dec 6, 2002)

I don't think it requires any prep except for not eating the night before. Check here http://www.givenimaging.com for all the info about this new procedure. I am actually thinking of having it done, so let me know how it goes







.


----------

